# Adnoc offer..please advice



## newbiedxb

Hi!! My husband has been offered a job with ADNOC in abu dhabi. He has been contacted by ADNOC directly for this post and was given a option of direct hire or special contract. The latter is higher by around 5k dhs per month but comes without children education allowance and any relocation allowance since we are currently in Dubai and no assistance in locating a house in AUH. We have a daughter who is going to nursery so we would nt have got any education allowance for her anyway fr next 3.5 years..so looks like a special contract would be more beneficial. Apart from this do you think there is any more difference between the two types of contract. And is there no relocation allowance given once hired locally as stated by the HR. how much is the room for negotiation in all this??


----------



## Chocoholic

I don't agree with companies saying there is no relocation allowance because you were hired 'locally', you are still an expat and should therefore still be entitled to expat benefits and I would argue that point!

I honestly don't know what the difference is between the two types of contracts BUT when you're daughter does go to school, that extra 5k is going to be gone, because of the cost of schooling.


----------



## Gavtek

One will be a normal staff contract, the other will mean he's basically working as a contractor which means he'll generally be first to be terminated if they need to cut down on staff and may also forfeit gratuity.

Not sure why someone should get relocation allowance if they're already located where the job is going to be. We've had people try to claim school fee allowance despite not having any kids in school, just because it should be part of an ex-pat package, it's a nonsense.


----------



## newbiedxb

Thank you Gavtek and although we are present locally (Dubai) we still need to shift to AUH and that of course involves expenses and hence the question.


----------



## rsinner

I moved from Dubai to AUH as well, and got no relocation allowance (but i do have other "expat" benefits which everyone gets). It is indeed a bit unfair as I don't obviously incur an expense of 100K AED, but I did need to terminate my rental contract, pay for brokerage again etc.

Anyways, no idea on the "special contract" versus direct employment unless you have seen the terms of the contract, but for a short to medium term Gavtek's answer is spot on. Apart from the end of service benefits, contractors may also not be entitled to end of year bonuses or other schemes the company may have. So get an Excel sheet out, and compare the benefits for the two situations?


----------



## newbiedxb

@ rsinner..i m a bit confused actually as my husband contract clearly states that he ll be eligible for end of year bonus and end of service benefits..as we have been told that he ll be on direct ADNOC visa ,the special contract only is different in terms of how you draw the salary, as in this case he gets lump sump instead of seperate education allowance and housing allowance etc. he is also entitled to free gym membership and intrest free car loan upto 150k. I hope that kind of clears it!!


----------



## rsinner

newbiedxb said:


> @ rsinner..i m a bit confused actually as my husband contract clearly states that he ll be eligible for end of year bonus and end of service benefits..as we have been told that he ll be on direct ADNOC visa ,the special contract only is different in terms of how you draw the salary, as in this case he gets lump sump instead of seperate education allowance and housing allowance etc. he is also entitled to free gym membership and intrest free car loan upto 150k. I hope that kind of clears it!!


SO a "special contract" sounds like the better deal then? Should be no brainer then I guess. Moving to AD will only cost a few thousand Dhs (our moving company charged 2100 Dhs. Just bought a bit of new furniture. The only additional expense was breaking our contract in Dubai and having to pay the brokerage when renting in AD)


----------

